# When should I plant clover?



## soundslikeawesome89 (Jan 29, 2006)

What is the best time to plant clover for food plots and what kind of clover deer like the most?


Thanks


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm planting seed now and we still have some snow on the ground. The days are getting longer and the sun is warmer so the seeds will germanate.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Planting in the fall will give you lots of time to spray the competing weeds with roundup a few times first to eliminate competition. Plus you have the added advantage of 2 seasons of growth with plenty of moisture and cooler temps before being subjected to the hot summer sun and potential drought conditions.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

August 1 thru 10 or 15th is the best time to plant clover. The frost seeding that is being done up at Ironwood will also do fine but it is a bit late for that in the lp.

You did not state what kind of ground you have, but we've had good luck (on sand) with white, red, ladino and dutch clovers.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to the short version for the DIYer. Great advice from my mentor.
http://members.tripod.com/~mmbqdm/Foodplot/foodplots.htm


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

soundslikeawesome89 said:


> What is the best time to plant clover for food plots and what kind of clover deer like the most?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Listen to these guys about later planting and spraying 3 times! I planted Alfa-Rack last spring - not smart. That field is covered in really tall grass. Now I have to cut the old dead grass, spray grass killer on the new grass - big mess. Good luck!!


----------

